# Surf Fishing the Gulf - Pensacola Beach?



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

This afternoon and evening I was surf fishing in the gulf just before the Fort Pickens entrance. A man came walking by and gave me an annoyed look. When I asked him what the problem was, he said it was not legal to surf fish in the gulf from the beach. I told him that I've lived here for ten years and never heard anything about that. He shrugged his shoulders and walked away.

What's up with that? Is it legal????? :no::yes::thumbsup::thumbdown:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

screw him. It is Illegal for all these illegals to be here , but who enforces that?.

stand your ground , fish the way you want , and have a fillet knife handy , Darwin will take it from there.

enjoy your fishing .


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I landed my kayak there on Sunday at Chickenbone beach and was met by some douchebag dropout lifeguard who told me 'there's no fishing here'. He pointed to two yellow posts well away from the beach that mark the 'swimming area'. I had just come from 3 miles offshore and so I told him I wasn't fishing there. He just went away. 

Maybe this 'swimming area' is where you were. There doesn't seem to be any signs.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

Im always surf fishing from the beach. but maybe its because ive never done it from pcola beach, always in fort pickens. you would think that there would be some obvious sign warding off anglers from surf fishing there.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

your technically "not supposed" to fish in swimming areas but as long as it isnt for shark i dont think there too strict on it. ive fished at chickenbone a lot and never been bothered


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe it has to do with certain hours of operation. like if the lifeguard is not there, then its a free for all. swim/fish at your own risk.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks to All!!!!!!*

I will look diligently for "the signs"!!!!! Next time! I was 1,000 yds. east of the popular swimming area.

One problem I've encountered: The out-of-towners will jump in the water right next to your fishing lines, wherever you set up to fish!

Tight lines Y'all!
Joe K Sr.

Vets helping Vets!
:2guns:


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

They shouldn't be swimming in the ocean, anyway. If they only spoke with a few of the helicopter pilots that have told me stories.........


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i kno exactly whats in the ocean and how close it gets, but i love swimming in it lol.
i was in a condo in destin a few years back and was about 6 floors up. i walked out on the balcony one morning and looked out...and as far as i could see in both directions, nothin but stingrays, averagin about 3 feet wide. swimming within spitting distance of people, going between people having a conversation, and nobody in the water even noticed lol. there was one guy with one he had hooked and was reelin it in, and probably 15 yards on either side of him everyone was out of the water watchin. but other than that everyone was buddyin up to stingrays and i just stood there waitin for a scream lol


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

You CAN fish in the ocean but not in a swimming area. If someone gives you a hard time..blow them off. I have had people jump right in front of my line before, no problem...I fish with a few rods. I will reel one in that I have a monster hook on just for them...once they see the hook...no problem.  If you fish in front of a condo...you are allowed to be in front..the owner can not make you move either as long as you remain in the tide zone. Enjoy your surf fishing.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Joe.K.Sr said:


> I will look diligently for "the signs"!!!!! Next time! I was 1,000 yds. east of the popular swimming area.
> 
> One problem I've encountered: The out-of-towners will jump in the water right next to your fishing lines, wherever you set up to fish!
> 
> ...


Well, it could be me since I am an out-of-towner and don't know much about the area! The ocean is large, the fish travel place to place and you all will catch some fish. A former citizen of the conch republic in the key.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

The rule:
b. A reasonable command shall only be made by the executive director, the director of public safety, the water safety supervisor or the senior lifeguards of the Santa Rosa Island Authority while in the performance of their duties; 

c. A reasonable command must be preceded by a verbal warning to such person to cease the activity or behavior, which is jeopardizing the safety of persons using the beach and the structures thereon; and such person shall be given a reasonable opportunity to comply with the warning; 

d. A reasonable command shall be made in the presence of the Escambia County Sheriff or one of his or her deputies; and

e. A reasonable command shall inclue, but not be limited to, the following commands:

1. To cease *fishing* (including shark *fishing* and spear *fishing*) too close to bathers;
2. To cease operating any nonmotorized boat/kayak too close to bathers;

Found nothing that bans either from an "swimming area".


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

i love educating people the hard.


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Not sure I am buying the stingray story...

When I am in the water in Destin having a cold one and chatting it up I can see the little fish nibbling at my toes... I would sure notice a big black ray


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

dont buy it if u dont want to. maybe they noticed them and just didnt care


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

I know I would CARE - no doubt there are some creatures around us when we are in the gulf that no one wants to imagine...

I try to stay where I can see my feet..

Couple of years ago we took a inflatable boat out past the first sandbar... One of our rowers lost an oar so I had to jump in and become the rudder/moter. We were well past the first sandbar... How deep you think that water was and what could have been swimming beneath my kicking legs??


----------



## Tarball (Jul 6, 2011)

I can buy the stingray story I remember a few years ago going out about 30 yards seeing a bunch of rays and making it back to shore pretty quick.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

The question is.....has anybody caught anything off the beach? Never had a good bite fishing off the beach


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

yea pompano when there running and big reds. crap loads of ladyfish.


----------

